# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Քիքբոքսինգը Հայաստանում

## Ambrosine

*Հայաստանի Քիքբոքսինգի հավաքականի 10 մարզիկները 8 մեդալ են նվաճել*




> Հայաստանի Քիքբոքսինգի ազգային հավաքականի 10 մարզիկ տարբեր տարիքային խմբերում և տարբեր քաշային կարգերում մասնակցել է Հունաստանի Ալեքսանդրապոլ քաղաքում անցկացված աշխարհի առաջնությանը: Հայաստանի հավաքականը առաջնությունից հայրենիք բերեց 8 մեդալ, կրեց 2 պարտություն:
> 
> Հայաստանի հավաքականը վերադարձել է 3 ոսկե, 2 արծաթե և 3 բրոնզե մեդալով: Յուրաքանչյուր մարզիկ անցկացրել է 4 մենամարտ, ըստ որում 4-րդը, որը հենց եզրափակիչն է, մենամարտել են, Ալժիրի, Իսպանիայի, Ուկրաինայի, Ռուսաստանի, Հունաստանի մարզիկների հետ:
> 
> *Մենամարտի ֆուլ ոճում ոսկե մեդալ են նվաճել Միսաք Ասլանյանը (75 կգ քաշային կարգ), Գարիկ Ծատուրյանը (70 կգ քաշային կարգ) և Գեղամ Մկրտչյանը (65 կգ քաշային կարգ): Հայկ Խաչատրյանը (55կգ քաշային կարգ) և Ռաֆայել Հակոբյանը (40 կգ քաշային կարգ) արծաթե մեդալ են նվաճել: ՀՀ բանակում ծառայող Լևոն Սարգսյանը (55 կգ քաշային կարգ), Սուրիկ Հակոբյանը (55 կգ քաշային կարգ), ինչպես նաև 12 տարեկանների տարիքային խմբում հանդես եկող Արսեն Աբգարյանը (48 կգ քաշային կարգ) նվաճել են բրոնզ մեդալ:*
> 
> «Հավաքականի տղաները փայլուն ելույթ ունեցան, մենք ունենք ուժեղ մարզիկներ: Շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում իրենց ծնողներին, ովքեր այսպիսի երեխաներ են պարգևել մեր հայ ազգին: Առաջնությունը շատ թեժ էր, աշխարհի առաջնությանը մասնակցում են ուժեղագույններից ուժեղագույնները»,- այսօր` ասուլիսի ժամանակ, ասաց Հայաստանի Քիքբոքսինգի ազգային ֆեդերացիայի նախագահ, ՀՀ Պաշտպանության նախարարին կից հասարակական խորհրդի անդամ Գառնիկ Հայրապետյանը:
> 
> Առաջնությունում ոսկե մեդալ նվաճած Գեղամ Մկրտչյանն ասաց, որ իր համար ամենաբարդը ալժիրցի մրցակցի դեմ պայքարելն էր, ում հաղթեց էքստրառաունդում: Ըստ չեմպիոնի` մրցումները շատ լավ էին կազմակերպված, ամեն մրցմանը ավելի են կատարելագործվում, և ցանկությունն է դառնալ աշխարհի պրոֆեսիոնալ չեմպիոն:
> ...


Հղում

Երեկ նաև հաղորդում էի դիտում Հ2-ով, ֆեդերացիայի նախագահը հայտնեց, որ հայտ ենք ներկայացրել 2011 թ. Քիքբոքսինգի աշխարհի առաջնությունը Հայաստանում անցկացնելու համար:

----------

My World My Space (10.07.2010), Հարդ (10.07.2010)

----------

